# clear acetate thingees for torte slices



## breadster (Feb 23, 2001)

these are acetate(?) squares that go under and around both sides of a slice of torte- they may have a sticker with the establishment's name- they really make a nice presentation as well as protecting the sides of the cake slice-
i have only seen these used in Europe

Novacart used to have them, but they are not listed as a product on their web site...

does anyone have a source for these?


----------



## blueribboncakes (Dec 19, 2000)

I have bought some at a cake supply store, the tissue that separates them says, polybase...It was at Jane's Cakes in Montrose. I think Country kitchen may have them...www.countrykitchensa.com


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

You can get acetate (sometimes called milar) at the art supply store or framing shop for your homemade needs. They will not have fancy writing on them. But that means that your dessert will be able to sparkle in the limelight all by itself. Professional kitchens have sources that can order this for them. The suppliers can get the catalogues. Usually I see them in chocolate and entreme catalogues. Hope this is helpful/


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Unforunately, the books I order from do not carry these so I don't have the perfect lead for you. BUT if you could live with plan ones why don't you cut your own out of cake bands??

If money was no object they'd look really cool if you made them out of chocolate with a fancy transfer sheet pattern. You could even incorporate them into the over all design of your cake, making them visable maybe even some gold leaf on the chocolate dividers....


----------

